# Can some one...do me a favor?!



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

i was wondering if one of you guys with 04-06 GTO's would measure your dash for me PLEASE! i have a crazy idea and need to know how long they are (driver door to passenger door). if any of you could do this for me i would really appreciate it.

thank you, matt


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

anyone?!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I can give you measure ments either tonight or toorrow(not near car right now)
Corious, what's your idea?:confused


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I varies depending on were you measure it. I got about 54 inches.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

ok thank you, it might work or i might have to strectch it a little bit need a mock up car first.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

muthstryker said:


> ok thank you, it might work or i might have to strectch it a little bit need a mock up car first.


ummmm....so, what's your idea?


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

i was thinking about maybe putting a 04-06 interior in my 67, ppl put 4th gen camaro dashs and **** in there 68 and 69 camaros, here is a link for a 69 camaro with a 4th gen dash. http://www.adfabdesign.com/Illusion/Interior Page/Interior.html i would want a mock up car to test it on first see if i like the look try it on 66-67 lemans/tempest. so if i can find a tempest or lemans body for dirt cheap ill look into it.

matt


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

if i was to do it id have a pro shop do it and id even use the door panels, have everything custom made if it dindt fit


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

The instrument cluster wouldnt work and the radio would freak out.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

id change cluster


----------

